# Crispy Chipotle Potato Skins



## Raine (Feb 5, 2005)

Crispy Chipotle Potato Skins

  POINTS® value |  4
Servings |  8
 Make these sensational spuds as is, or milder and sweeter by using fat-free mozzarella instead of cheddar and pineapple tidbits instead of tomato. Super Bowl fans will love them!


Ingredients 

4 large potato(es), baking-variety, cooked and quartered 
1 1/2 Tbsp olive oil 
1 tsp chili powder, or chipotle chili powder 
1/4 tsp hot pepper sauce 
6 slice cooked Canadian-style bacon, finely chopped 
3/4 cup Kraft Free Shredded Cheddar Cheese, or other brand 
2 medium tomato(es), diced 
3 medium scallion(s), finely chopped 
3/4 cup fat-free sour cream 


Instructions 

Preheat oven to 425°F. Scoop out flesh of potatoes, leaving about an 1/8th of potato flesh in potato. (Note: Reserve remaining potato flesh for another use such as mashed potatoes.)


In a small bowl, combine oil, chili powder and hot pepper sauce. Using a pastry brush, brush inside potato wedges with oil mixture. Place potato wedges in a single layer on a large nonstick baking sheet. Sprinkle with bacon and cheese. 


Bake until cheese melts and potatoes are heated through, about 15 minutes. Sprinkle with tomatoes and scallions and serve with sour cream on the side. Yields 2 potato skins and about 1 1/2 tablespoons of sour cream per serving


----------

